# Lohnt sich eine VR-Brille?  Unter welchen Umständen? Wie sieht die Zukunft aus?



## Freymuth (14. September 2016)

*Lohnt sich eine VR-Brille?  Unter welchen Umständen? Wie sieht die Zukunft aus?*

Hallo Community, 

mein bester Freund war letztens in einem Shop (Keine Ahnung welcher das war. Irgendwo in Österreich.) und durfte die Oculus Rift ausprobieren. 
Voller Begeisterung kam er nach Hause und erzählte seiner Freundin davon. Danach waren wir auf einem Teamspeak 3 Server und diskutieren das Thema. Technisch versiert ist er eher nicht. 

Er hat im Dezember Geburtstag und seine Freundin möchte von allen Freunden Geld sammeln, um ihm die Brille zu kaufen.
Ist das sinnvoll? Ich weiß, dass muss jeder selbst für sich entscheiden, aber wo seht ihr den Trend hingehen? Meiner Meinung nach sollte man noch mindestens 2-3 Jahre warten, um soviel Geld dafür aus dem Fenster zu werfen. 

Gibt es gute Spiele? Schafft sein System das? (i4790k, AMD 290X vaporX) 

Letztens habe ich erst gelesen, dass die Nachfrage nach VR-Brillen drastisch sinkt. Haltet ihr den Zeitpunkt für einen Kauf sinnvoll?

Über ein paar Meinungen und Eindrücken eurerseits würde ich mich freuen. Hauptsächlich spielt er RPG und MOBA Games. 

Liebe Grüße


----------



## TheFanaticTesters (14. September 2016)

*AW: Lohnt sich eine VR-Brille?  Unter welchen Umständen? Wie sieht die Zukunft aus?*

Hallo habe auch mit dem Gedanken gespielt jedoch habe ich bedenken wegen der Auflösung besonders da das ganze ja sehr nahe am Gesicht hängt....hier wäre es vielleicht besser 2k pro Auge zu haben...

ansonsten sieh dir die mal an ich hab schon dran gedenkt sie zu kaufen ..sie soll laut Test sehr gut sein und kostet gerade mal 260 euronen also mal das ganze zu testen echt nice!

DeePoon E2 Virtual Reality 3D Brille - Techreviewer


----------



## Horrocko (14. September 2016)

*AW: Lohnt sich eine VR-Brille?  Unter welchen Umständen? Wie sieht die Zukunft aus?*

Zum Technischen: Mit der 290X bewegt er sich am unteren Ende der aktuell empfohlenen Spezifikationen, aber es sollte laufen (sowohl in der 4G- als auch in der 8G-Variante).

Zu den Spielen: Vergleicht man auf VR zugeschnittene Spiele mit "klassischen" PC-Spielen, dann kommt es einem auf den ersten Blick alles noch sehr gimmicky vor. Deutlich weniger Spieltiefe etc., mehr ist aktuell auch technisch kaum möglich (ich nehme hier VR-Ports von ursprünglich Nicht-VR-Spielen mal aus). Aber die Faszination kommt ja auch woanders her, und wenn dein Freund das schon erleben und genießen konnte (ohne dass ihm nach 15min kotzübel wurde), dann ist das Risiko eher gering, dass es ihm nicht gefällt.. In Sachen RPG gibt es mittlerweile ein paar Angebote, MOBAs in VR kann ich mir aufgrund der benötigten Präzision und Reaktionszeiten schlecht vorstellen.

Zum Thema "warten oder nicht": Sowohl für Rift als auch Vive stehen keine Nachfolger in naher Zukunft an. Von daher wäre das kein Grund zu warten, ALLERDINGS sollen für die Rift zum Weihnachtsgeschäft die speziellen VR-Controller kommen, also wäre es vielleicht schlau, da eventuelle Kombiangebote abzuwarten, wo man etwas Geld sparen könnte, anstatt beides einzeln zu kaufen. Wobei das dann auch als Kombi garantiert teurer wird als der Einzelpreis der Brille, also evtl. das Budget sprengt.

Die Vive fällt preislich bei euch raus? Ist durch die Controller (s. o.) und die räumliche Bewegungsfreiheit aktuell meiner Meinung nach das weit bessere VR-Erlebnis, aber eben auch teurer. Manch einer hat aber auch einfach keinen Bock, beim Spielen rumzuhampeln, da kommt die Rift dann natürlich besser.


----------



## Freymuth (14. September 2016)

*AW: Lohnt sich eine VR-Brille?  Unter welchen Umständen? Wie sieht die Zukunft aus?*

Ich bin in der Gruppe eher der Gegenspieler und finde die Aktion blödsinnig. Für fast 900€... kann man sich doch ein besseres Geschenk einfallen lassen.

Ob nun die HTC oder Vive weiß ich nicht. Das wird sich noch zeigen.   In diesem Artikel hier ist aber z.B. die Rede von einer Vive 2.0 (Bericht: HTC Vive 2.0 konnte fruher als erwartet erscheinen)

Und zu der Grafikkarte: Mein Fehler. Ist nur eine 290. Ohne X.  

Und ich muss auch noch sagen... es kann sein... das es nur die Samsung Gear VR war die er kurz testen durfte. Ob ihm also schlecht wird, ist auch noch unklar. 

Liebe Grüße


----------



## Horrocko (14. September 2016)

*AW: Lohnt sich eine VR-Brille?  Unter welchen Umständen? Wie sieht die Zukunft aus?*



Freymuth schrieb:


> In diesem Artikel hier ist aber z.B. die Rede von einer Vive 2.0 (Bericht: HTC Vive 2.0 konnte fruher als erwartet erscheinen)



Den kannst du ignorieren, die Vermutungen wurden einen Monat später von HTC selber wieder ausgeräumt: HTC Vive 2 noch immer in der Planungsphase - VR∙Nerds


----------



## Freymuth (14. September 2016)

*AW: Lohnt sich eine VR-Brille?  Unter welchen Umständen? Wie sieht die Zukunft aus?*

Ah, ok.  

Habe gerade gesehen, dass es die Oculus ab 20.09 auf Amazon.de gibt und die Spieleauswahl soll auch um einiges besser sein. Vielleicht stimme ich der Oculus zu. Falls sie nicht gefällt... deutsches Widerrufsrecht. ^^ Könnte ja immer noch sein, dass ihm dabei schlecht wird.


----------



## Metalhead85 (20. September 2016)

*AW: Lohnt sich eine VR-Brille?  Unter welchen Umständen? Wie sieht die Zukunft aus?*

Musst mal schauen. Es gibt eine kleine Mod, mit der man die Games der einen Brille mit der anderen Spielen kann, was sonst nicht geht. Kann aber gerade nicht schauen, welche das ist.
Ansonsten steckt die Schuhen ja noch in den Kinderschuhen, mehr oder weniger. Sieht man besonders gut am Sensorsystem der HTC Vive. Da brauchst du Platz. Wenn er den hat, ok, ansonsten wird es knapp. Guck dir am besten mal die Videos dazu an, wie man diw HTC einrichtet. Gilem hat nen guten Beitrag dazu verfasst inkl. Video.


----------



## Jiko (20. September 2016)

*AW: Lohnt sich eine VR-Brille?  Unter welchen Umständen? Wie sieht die Zukunft aus?*

Bei der Arbeit (Veranstaltungstechnik) haben wir eine Oculus Rift in Betrieb genommen und ich habe einen Rechner dazu aufgebaut. 90% der Tester waren erstaunt, etwa die Hälfte begeistert, die anderen sehen das etwas kritisch. Wenigen wurde schlecht oder sie haben es gar nicht scharf bekommen. Da der Freund das schon getestet hat, scheint das mit der Schärfe kein Problem zu sein. Das Gefühl ist schon einigermaßen krass und mich persönlich schreckt eben aus privater Sicht der Preis ab, aber wenn ich die Möglichkeit hätte, würde ich mir sowas definitiv zulegen.

Einen generellen Ratschlag zu geben ist aber schwer. Ich denke, die Zukunft wird die virtuelle Realität ziemlich auf dem Schirm haben, ähnlich wie 3D in den Kinos wird es einfach kommen, aber das Klassische nicht verdrängen. ABER: Ich denke, wenn er das Ding haben will, sollte er sich selbst dazu entscheiden. Lieber eine neue Grafikkarte schenken, damit er die VR-Brille bedenkenlos einsetzen könnte, falls er sich eine leistet.


----------

